# Buying pine that won't warp. Can it be done?



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking to make a distressed farmhouse kitchen table and am planning on using 2x10 and 2x12 pine boards for the table top. I don't have a planer and am worried that if I buy boards from a big box, they will start to warp after assembly. Does anyone have any recommendations on where I should look for wood, and what specifically to look for? Do I need it to be kiln dried?

Long shot, but I'm in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area if any one knows of anywhere specific.

Thanks in advance,

WV


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Check vetsch hardwoods in Rochester. It's where I buy all my wood.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Print this picture, take it to a reputable lumber yard and ask for some 2xs that has end grain similar to this pine. Otherwise you may want to consider ripping in half and flipping end for end one half.


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

So I want the end grain to look like the drought portion of the picture and not the other portion, is that right?

Also, is kiln dried a must?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

walleye vision said:


> So I want the end grain to look like the drought portion of the picture and not the other portion, is that right?
> 
> Also, is kiln dried a must?


I'm sorry, my error. That labeled pic was taken years ago for demonstration purposes only. I should have taken the label out.

I personally would rather have the faster growth wood to work with but the slower drought growth would be harder wood. My point is probably moot since, in general, we can't find lumber like that anymore and this was just to give an idea in general what we would like the lumber man to have.


----------



## DaDeO (Dec 1, 2010)

The whole end grain. He's just showing the growth rings for a period of drought.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

The moisture content of the lumber at the big box store will be entirely too high for your project, which means it will most likely twist and/or warp. To be stable the moisture content has to be around 6%. 

Try talking to these folks: http://www.minnesotabarnwood.com/index.html


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

unless you use a really good rail and stretcher system, a lot of wood will want to cup, bow, twist, etc. good rails can help avoid this but you can also get some wider boards, rip them into 3" sections, alternate the grain direction and that should help check that kind of movement.


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice so far guys. I'm going to look into some of the barn boards (if not too expensive) and will call around to see if I can find any kiln dried boards.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Kiln dried SPF (Spruce Pine Fir) comes out at 24%. Air-dried outdoors under cover will settle down to an Equilibrium Moisture Content of 12-14%. Indoors, in service in dry house air, the MC could go below 6%.

Making beds: Buy a stack of 2 x 10 SPF for the frames. Stack and sticker that stuff for 2 years. Then make the bed frames. Headboards and footboards made from the most interesting-looking and exotic patterned Diamond Willow (4" posts stored for 5 years.) About a block from my house.

Those guys have been at it for years so they have quite an inventory, an annual harvest of DW and a heap of patience. Maybe the time-line is of interest.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

walleye vision said:


> I'm looking to make a distressed farmhouse kitchen table and am planning on using 2x10 and 2x12 pine boards for the table top. I don't have a planer and am worried that if I buy boards from a big box, they will start to warp after assembly. Does anyone have any recommendations on where I should look for wood, and what specifically to look for? Do I need it to be kiln dried?
> 
> Long shot, but I'm in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area if any one knows of anywhere specific.
> 
> ...


I am from the Mnpls-St.Paul area also. Lyman Lumber has a millright division for quality lumber and also Industrial Lumber and Plywood Inc. who supplies cabinet grade pine.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

is it the idea that, when you look at the end grain, you want the rings to be as close to up and down like the drought years, or close together like the drought years?

if the first (vertical rings), then alot of the time, only the widest lumber has that. at a big box store, that would be the 2x12 lumber.


----------

